# My Mouse is really fat but not pregnant, how do I diet her??



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My mouse browni is really really fat and its starting to concern me, what can I do??


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't be too alarmed, some mice are obese by design, genetically predisposed to fatness if you will, lol. Rule out other causes such as diets high in fat, bloating and built up air in the belly or illness/disease. Chubby mice will be chubby all over including in their arms and legs and faces. I love my little fatties and honestly restricting their diet has done absolutely nothing to help!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

beth is right. Some mice (especially the red colours) can be prone to obesity. However, I would check the food ingredients and analysis on the bag and make sure it does`nt contain peanuts, sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds. These are all treats only and should be picked out of the actual mix.

If you also add in dog kibble, many can have a high fat content aswell, so unless you are breeding mice, I would`nt add kibble at all as a maintenance diet for mice does`nt require it. Dog kibble should only be a very small part of a diet anyway if you feed it at all.

If they eat all the food you give them, then your not over feeding. If there is food scattered around the next day, wait until they clear that before you top up. Fat mice are more prone to heart and kidney problems, so just make sure she`s not eating too many treats or her diet is`nt high in fat generally.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

She is fat all over lol I have even had her checked at the vets and nothing is wrong, she is a kinda a red colour

Thank you for the advice


----------

